# tp link wireless configration



## jobless (Aug 10, 2015)

sir,
recently i have upgraded windows 7 to windows 10. since then i get this error "TWCU failed to load library files"my tp link wireless configuration does not open .however i get internet connectivity. pl help me to fix the error

jobless


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
> Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
> Processor Count: 2
> RAM: 2037 Mb
> ...


You have a 2008-era computer with hardware that's designed for Windows XP/Vista/7 and not for Windows 8.1/10.

I'm somewhat surprised you got Windows 10 to install in it.

-----------------------------------------------------

You might try uninstalling the TP-Link utility app.

-----------------------------------------------------


----------

